# The most hated guy at Summer Camp



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2015)

Keeping an eye on the Week #1 starter









Gronk!


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2015)

Nice images, but I'm not getting the title...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 1, 2015)

_I think_ he meant the most hated guy in summer camp, as in... Tom Brady, #12, the Deflate-gate QB, the cocky, I-did-nothing, Why, yes, I destroyed my cellphone, I don't know nuthin' bout no deflated footballs, yeah I called-the-equipment-guy-over-and-over-and-over Brady, the I did nothing but I got suspended by the commish for four NFL games...Tom Brady..._but I could be mistaken..._


----------



## tirediron (Aug 1, 2015)

Oh....  *Wanders off to Google "Tom Brady"*


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Nice images, but I'm not getting the title...



Thanks, Summer camps started around the NFL this week. Tom Brady is not that well liked around the USA


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Oh....  *Wanders off to Google "Tom Brady"*



It's spelled Kate Upton.  You'll thank me later.. lol


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 1, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Nice images, but I'm not getting the title...
> ...



Very nice set though, love that second to the last shot in particular.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

robbins.photo said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > tirediron said:
> ...



Thanks


----------



## Braineack (Aug 2, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> Tom Brady is not that well liked around the USA



correction.  People are EXTREMELY jealous of him...


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

Braineack said:


> MSnowy said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Brady is not that well liked around the USA
> ...



That also.


----------



## Designer (Aug 2, 2015)

Right.  I was not aware that anybody disliked him.  

Except fans of the opposition, of course.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

One for BillM a big Pats fan


----------



## JustJazzie (Aug 2, 2015)

Well, don't know a thing about foot ball, summer camp, or Tom Brady (is he from the Brady Bunch?? :head scratch: ) But this looks like a great set to me!

I particularly like the shot of the guy pointing at us, and also the player in the red shirt you added in this morning, it looks like the light played nice for you!!


----------



## runnah (Aug 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> _I think_ he meant the most hated guy in summer camp, as in... Tom Brady, #12, the Deflate-gate QB, the cocky, I-did-nothing, Why, yes, I destroyed my cellphone, I don't know nuthin' bout no deflated footballs, yeah I called-the-equipment-guy-over-and-over-and-over Brady, the I did nothing but I got suspended by the commish for four NFL games...Tom Brady..._but I could be mistaken..._



Yup I mean if he had only stabbed someone or beat his wife he would only had a 2 game suspension.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, don't know a thing about foot ball, summer camp, or Tom Brady (is he from the Brady Bunch?? :head scratch: ) But this looks like a great set to me!
> 
> I particularly like the shot of the guy pointing at us, and also the player in the red shirt you added in this morning, it looks like the light played nice for you!!



Thanks. The guy in the red shirt is Tom Brady. He's not from the old "Brady Bunch" He's just a your average NFL player.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Oh....  *Wanders off to Google "Tom Brady"*


LMAO.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

Tom played dumb too long in the beginning.   Hell no I did not tell them to deflate balls under the limit.   Case closed maybe a fine.  I hope the commish is not jealous,  he made about what Giselle made last year.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

JacaRanda said:


> Tom played dumb too long in the beginning.   Hell no I did not tell them to deflate balls under the limit.   Case closed maybe a fine.  I hope the commish is not jealous,  he made about what Giselle made last year.



He might be jealous of Giselle, I heard the commish is not a be fan of players wives just ask Janay Palmer Rice


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> JacaRanda said:
> 
> 
> > Tom played dumb too long in the beginning.   Hell no I did not tell them to deflate balls under the limit.   Case closed maybe a fine.  I hope the commish is not jealous,  he made about what Giselle made last year.
> ...


I doubt he is,  especially ones that let it be known they believe their hubby's are being treated unfairly.     

BTW,  I like Brady 1000 times more than Roger.   Wish he was a linebacker so I could see him take out his frustration on oppposing teams.


----------



## runsen (Aug 2, 2015)

Even as a Bills fan, I must say very nice!


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

runsen said:


> Even as a Bills fan, I must say very nice!



Thanks. By the way I've got the Bills making the playoffs this year.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 2, 2015)

From what I read earlier today, Patriots owner Robert Kraft is going to *continue to escalate *his allegations regarding the NFL's role in the Deflategate scandal/brouhaha/debacle, and is squawking VERY loudly this week about the NFL having leaked erroneous and highly inflammatory statements to the media in the early hours of the Deflategate flareup. If things go the right/wrong way, it seems like Kraft might take some of the heat off of Brady by revealing that the NFL itself played a huge part in this whole mess.


----------



## MSnowy (Aug 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> From what I read earlier today, Patriots owner Robert Kraft is going to *continue to escalate *his allegations regarding the NFL's role in the Deflategate scandal/brouhaha/debacle, and is squawking VERY loudly this week about the NFL having leaked erroneous and highly inflammatory statements to the media in the early hours of the Deflategate flareup. If things go the right/wrong way, it seems like Kraft might take some of the heat off of Brady by revealing that the NFL itself played a huge part in this whole mess.



I agree big mess that nobody wants to back away. It will be nice to get it settled and get on with some real football talk. Plus I'm sure Vegas wants it cleared up before the season because there's a lot of money on hold right now.


----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 2, 2015)

Derrel said:


> From what I read earlier today, Patriots owner Robert Kraft is going to *continue to escalate *his allegations regarding the NFL's role in the Deflategate scandal/brouhaha/debacle, and is squawking VERY loudly this week about the NFL having leaked erroneous and highly inflammatory statements to the media in the early hours of the Deflategate flareup. If things go the right/wrong way, it seems like Kraft might take some of the heat off of Brady by revealing that the NFL itself played a huge part in this whole mess.



Regretting big time he caved in after initially taking a hard stance.  Talking about reality t.v.


----------



## runsen (Aug 3, 2015)

MSnowy said:


> runsen said:
> 
> 
> > Even as a Bills fan, I must say very nice!
> ...


I think we've waited long enough!


----------



## waday (Aug 3, 2015)




----------



## JacaRanda (Aug 5, 2015)

runnah said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> > _I think_ he meant the most hated guy in summer camp, as in... Tom Brady, #12, the Deflate-gate QB, the cocky, I-did-nothing, Why, yes, I destroyed my cellphone, I don't know nuthin' bout no deflated footballs, yeah I called-the-equipment-guy-over-and-over-and-over Brady, the I did nothing but I got suspended by the commish for four NFL games...Tom Brady..._but I could be mistaken..._
> ...


Trying to figure out which guys still.  The ones that do that should be in jail.  I would blame the law,  and judges and district attorneys,  prosecutors,  and corrupt police departments that scare women into not saying anything etc.  Oh,  and Roger Goodell when he claims he didn't see the tape.


----------



## thebeav (Aug 6, 2015)

JustJazzie said:


> Well, don't know a thing about foot ball, summer camp, or Tom Brady (is he from the Brady Bunch?? :head scratch: ) But this looks like a great set to me!
> 
> I particularly like the shot of the guy pointing at us, and also the player in the red shirt you added in this morning, it looks like the light played nice for you!!


That is Brandon Bolden, RB.


----------

